# Bright orange breastmilk



## Floretta (May 26, 2008)

My milk just came in this morning following the birth of my third child, and I was a little surprised by its colour. From my older 2 kids I remember my milk to be whitish, with a hint of yellow. But now this time it's bright orange. Like the colour of orange juice. And not just the initial few drops, but even after several minutes. My baby's spit up also looks like she's been eating oranges or carrots. I'm not actually concerned, but just curious if this is normal and I just never took a good look with my other kids, or if somehow my milk looks different this time. I've also been quite sick (with the flu) the last 2 weeks, so I'm wondering if that might have anything to do with it.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

are you sure it's not colostrum? I have heard of moms having orange colostrum.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Could you express some and post a picture of the milk?


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

I do know that my milk has changed color with what I eat, but I don't remember bright orange. For example, when I ate quarts and quarts of blueberries it was blueish.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Food, Food dyes, and vitamins can change the color of your milk.


----------



## Floretta (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I now think it was still colostrum, although my boobs were feeling quite full already. 2 days later now my milk looks the "normal" colour that I remembered.


----------



## vermontgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi there, I just wanted to check back in because I had my baby about 10 days ago and my milk was bright orange for a few days! It is healthy and normal apparently, half colostrum half milk.


----------

